# Started Dog?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm just wondering what a started dog is, as far as retrievers go?

Is it a pup that has been trained in obiedience and basic retrieving and then sold so the person buying can expand on what the dog has already, to fit their needs? Or something else?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

You may get 100 different definitions form 100 different trainers of the term started.

When I think of started I think of a solid OB foundation with some work field work introduced.

I think a better way to define a started dog is ask what the trainer considers finished and how far along in the program said dog is. ie 50% ect.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

To me, it's a lab about 10-12 months old, fully obedience trained and force fetched. It will not be steady to shot, will be quartering in the field, won't be working to any hand signals.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I agree with GH . OB solid, FF, Depending on how well the dog is bred will determine how much a "started" dog will go for. A nicely bred dog that is throu OB and FF will run you around $ 1500 to 2000 and up depending on the breeding. Basically the price of a top end pupy.

A puppy that is through OB FF CC swim by and starting to handle ans is 14 to 15 monthes old can cost quiet a bit more.

In the past year Iv'e known of a couple of really nicely bred young dogs that really hadn't proven anything yet but show alot of potential sell for as high as $15000, and these were dogs that were less than 2 years old.

As stated befor the word "STARTED" can mean alot o different things.

One thing is for sure they are never "FINISHED"


----------

